# Hogzilla!



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

I doubt Camshaft would post touting his steel prowess, so I thought I'd do it for him. He caught this 35" 15 pound beast along with 4 others out of the lower Rocky on an orange jig. He did give me credit for 1/4 fish for netting her, LOL!


----------



## sliderville (Apr 21, 2004)

Great fish !!!!. Congrats.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

OH MY GOSH!!!!!
What a fish. Nice job.


----------



## Reel Man (Jul 4, 2004)

Awesome fish!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

AWESOME CATCH! I'm still looking for my :B , thanks for keeping me motivated!


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

that looks like the catch of the day.good job


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

Maybe the fish of a life time. Camshaft revived and released her to fight again another day...


----------



## DaleM (Apr 5, 2004)

Awesome catch. That has to be a blast. What a day it sounds like you had. Thanks for sharing the picture.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

......


----------



## Fishing-Miller23 (Jul 16, 2005)

Look at the mouth, the grass in the background makes it look like it has big teeth or fangs. Nice Fish!


----------



## CoolWater (Apr 11, 2004)

Ok after Miller's comment I just couldnt resist a quick edit. Hope you don't mind the artistic interpretation.


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

CoolWater said:


> Ok after Miller's comment I just couldnt resist a quick edit. Hope you don't mind the artistic interpretation.


This has a lot of potential.


----------



## Rod&Reel (Jun 4, 2005)

That funny you titled it Hogzilla. I just watched a national geographic show called Hogzilla the other day. Here is the real Hogzilla. Yes thats a real picture too.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

Nice fish, and did whomever kill it?


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Nice fish !!!! That is one to be proud of


----------



## GobyOneGnoby (Apr 21, 2004)

steelheader007 said:


> Nice fish, and did whomever kill it?


Nope. She lives to fight another day.


----------



## steelheader007 (Apr 8, 2004)

GobyOneGnoby said:


> Nope. She lives to fight another day.


.........................................................................................


----------



## ying6 (Apr 21, 2004)

Great fish, I caught one like that last year and had the picture on my phone that took a dump later that day. I had a lot of non-believers, thanks for posting the picture! I caught mine in the same river.
I hope I can get there one more time!


----------



## peple of the perch (Sep 13, 2004)

wow is that a nice fish


----------

